# John Deere 3039r



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone use a John Deere 3039r for snow removal? I was thinking about getting one and putting a blade on the loader but Im not sure if this tractor would be heavy enough to push. This would be used for smaller lots and ocasional driveways. The weight ofthe tractor is 3,570lb. Also, what size/brand etc of a blade would anyone recommend?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey DLCS

We have a Kubota L3240. It is comparable to the machine you're looking at (~3,400 w/out loader or ballast).

We have a 7' blade that mounts to the loader.

Unfortunately, the machine doesn't really have enough weight to push very well. The front end really wants to scoot around.

I theorize a blade mounted directly to the front of the tractor (not on the loader arms) would work a lot better. We didn't go with a direct mount plow due to the fact that the loader undercarriage is incompatible with a plow frame...unless you custom fab a mount.

If you do decide to buy a compact tractor, I would definitely shy away from a loader mounted plow/pusher.

Hope we have a great winter!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Deere has a 66 inch front blade that goes on the 3R's. It's pricey, but well built.

If I didn't go that route, I'd consider an HLA SnoWing or MetalPless Agrimaxx front mounted.


----------



## jd8430e (Nov 17, 2014)

The HLA 2000 series would be a great fit for that tractor. Can be loader mounted or direct to frame with under mount. With that model the blade can be quick detached from under mount and the loader attached if you need to move piles etc. during the winter. A 3200 6-11 wing plow would do much more work but really need to go to a 40xxR tractor to handle the wing plow.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I would stay away from john deeres of this size. I've have had a 3320 3520 and a 3720. They all had issues and the dealer was unable or unwilling to make it right.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have an 06 3720 cab with over 4000 hours. It's been abused like a 10 cent hooker from day 1. Bush hogging, overloaded loader work, tilling, harley raking, plowing snow, loading salt, snowblowing, you name it it's been through it.

To date aside from oil changes, filters, and grease, the only thing that tractor has ever needed is a left front axle seal.

If I had issues with 3 different models of tractor in the same class, I'd probably start looking at what I was doing with the tractor and not the tractor or manufacturer/dealer.

Just my opinion.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Some of the compact tractors with loaders arent made to have plows mounted to the loader bucket or directly to the arms. Reason being its too much stress on the loader arms and will bend,twist the arms. Putting the direct to frame mount type of plow should be the only type of plow to use. Thats what I was told when I bought my compact


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1885381 said:


> We have an 06 3720 cab with over 4000 hours. It's been abused like a 10 cent hooker from day 1. Bush hogging, overloaded loader work, tilling, harley raking, plowing snow, loading salt, snowblowing, you name it it's been through it.
> 
> To date aside from oil changes, filters, and grease, the only thing that tractor has ever needed is a left front axle seal.
> 
> ...


All I have to say is this is bull ****! This guys asks for opinion's and I give mine and jump in and slam mine. Get a life dude. 
I would be careful take advice about a JD from a guy who can't come up with and original name. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

GLS;1884901 said:


> Hey DLCS
> 
> We have a Kubota L3240. It is comparable to the machine you're looking at (~3,400 w/out loader or ballast).
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about hanging a plow on the loader. Ive been quizing my dealer all week on this and he says it will be fine. But he doesn't plow snow either. The other thing like someone else mentioned was the loader arms not being to handle a plow or small box. I'm not a big fan of the JD plows and other attachments.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

B-2 Lawncare;1885751 said:


> All I have to say is this is bull ****! This guys asks for opinion's and I give mine and jump in and slam mine. Get a life dude.
> I would be careful take advice about a JD from a guy who can't come up with and original name.
> Just my opinion.


Its all good, we all have opinions and thats what I asked for is opinions.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't slam you, just pointed out something that stuck out to me. 3 different tractors, all with issues, and the same owner.

What problems did you have?


dlcs;1885803 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about hanging a plow on the loader. Ive been quizing my dealer all week on this and he says it will be fine. But he doesn't plow snow either. The other thing like someone else mentioned was the loader arms not being to handle a plow or small box. I'm not a big fan of the JD plows and other attachments.


We put an old 7.5 foot on ours. We ran it for maybe an hour and took it off. These loaders aren't meant for the side to side lateral forces an angle blade subjects a loader to.

If you look around a little, you'll see guys bend loader arms on 60-90 HP tractors just with push boxes.

If I wanted to plow with one of these, it would be a frame mount only.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Another thought...

You might consider jumping up to a 4000 series machine. Kage makes an undercarriage mount for them. We just put a 10' kage on our skidloader. Beefy setup, angle plow or pusher box. We don't have much seat time with it yet, but happy so far.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

GLS;1886720 said:


> Another thought...
> 
> You might consider jumping up to a 4000 series machine. Kage makes an undercarriage mount for them. We just put a 10' kage on our skidloader. Beefy setup, angle plow or pusher box. We don't have much seat time with it yet, but happy so far.


id go 4044r


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

NickSnow&Mow;1887384 said:


> id go 4044r


The 4044r only comes in an open cab and is only 3hp larger.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

i had a kubota l3540 with cab and loader with 8ft pusher...worked ok if on the flat and snow was powder...but was hell on the loader arms..

thats when i took an old boss mount and made it fit the kubota and put an 8.2 v plow on....its the only way to plow when you have to get in tight spots or wide open areas..the visibility is awesome.


now i have it on my l5240 and its a beast...i can still run loader with sub frame on.

i wouldnt recommend a loader mounted blade on compact tractor.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

dlcs;1887920 said:


> The 4044r only comes in an open cab and is only 3hp larger.


im getting a quote on one right now trust me it has a cab. There is the 4044M(no cab) 4044r(cab). There are alot more bigger and smaller options but thats the smallest 4 series with a cab and only 5hp more than what hes looking at.


----------

